# Need new graphics driver for Toshiba Satellite M45-S165 (laptop)



## chronokong (Aug 11, 2008)

The default driver was a Radeon Xpress 200M series. I uninstalled that and attempted to install Catalyst before I found out that it doesn't support Toshiba systems. I then tried to install Omega Radeon which sent my resolution all to hell, and I'm damn lucky I can even see my monitor now. I've tried Toshiba's website as well, and no luck.

I need a new graphics display driver, I have nothing right now. Please help!

By the way it's Windows XP


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

http://www.csd.toshiba.com/cgi-bin/...BV_EngineID=ccceadeelfjdkgecgfkceghdgngdgmm.0

Be sure to uninstall ALL previous video/graphics drivers from Add/Remove Programs, Restart and Disable Anti-Virus before installing the fresh ones.


----------



## chronokong (Aug 11, 2008)

Houndog777 said:


> http://www.csd.toshiba.com/cgi-bin/...BV_EngineID=ccceadeelfjdkgecgfkceghdgngdgmm.0
> 
> Be sure to uninstall ALL previous video/graphics drivers from Add/Remove Programs, Restart and Disable Anti-Virus before installing the fresh ones.


yeah I looked at that before. I don't know which one is the one I need at all. it isnt the chipset one, thats the old one. i dont see any new updates on there at all


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Chronokong,
You're confusing me.
If you had Radeon Xpress 200M drivers installed it's because you have an AMD/ATI Radeon Xpress 200M Graphics Chipset installed in your laptop.
The drivers on the Toshiba site are the drivers for your system, so why not install them?

What exactly happened when you installed the Catalyst drivers? Was it the Catalyst drivers for Integrated Graphics?

http://game.amd.com/us-en/drivers_catalyst.aspx?p=xp/integrated-xp


----------



## chronokong (Aug 11, 2008)

Yes, but the ones listed are the ones I had previously. I need new ones because the one I cannot play any games with; the games crash whenever I try to run them (even oldies like Max Payne) and everyone's telling me to install updated versions.
And Catalyst does not make a version that works on a Toshiba. When I tried installing those I got an error message supporting that claim.


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

The Catalyst Control Center requires that the Microsoft .NET Framework version 2.0 be installed. Without .NET version 2.0 installed, the Catalyst Control Center will not launch properly and the user will see an error message.

Do you have the .NET Framework installed?
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...cb-4362-4b0d-8edd-aab15c5e04f5&displaylang=en


----------



## chronokong (Aug 11, 2008)

Yes, I do.


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Have you tried installing just the drivers and not the control centre?


----------



## chronokong (Aug 11, 2008)

Yep. Tried that.


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hi
What EXACTLY is the error you are receiving?


----------



## chronokong (Aug 11, 2008)

"Catalyst does not support this system. Setup will now terminate."


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hi, never heard of that error before or heard mention of it. Strange.
Try this download.........
http://drivers.softpedia.com/progDo...lay-and-Chipset-Driver--r-Download-41886.html


----------



## chronokong (Aug 11, 2008)

Thanks, I will try it. and I will let you know how it works.


----------

